

Send iOS push notifications from the console with Phone-Pipe and Notifo - jasongullickson
http://github.com/drewcrawford/Phone-Pipe

======
PStamatiou
Thanks for the Notifo love guys! Always great to see some interesting projects
coming from the dev community.

That being said we have something very cool coming out Friday. Stay tuned. :)

In the meantime, here are some other Notifo-related projects we have come
across:

<http://github.com/hudson/hudson-notifo-plugin>

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/lgffhepmapgeepjn...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/lgffhepmapgeepjnhchaabmaoijfcnhi)

<http://github.com/helloandre/Notifo-Post-Commit-Hook>

<http://github.com/vrillusions/notifo-imap-listener>

[http://chatch.es/2010/07/22/ikea-product-availability-
notifi...](http://chatch.es/2010/07/22/ikea-product-availability-notifier/)

<http://github.com/andrewwatson/Notifo-VBX-Plugin>

<http://nirmalpatel.com/hacks/growl_to_notifo.html>

~~~
there
any hints on when android support is coming?

~~~
jazzychad
It's in the works :) no strict date yet, but suffice it to say that it is our
top priority after our upcoming goodies on Friday.

------
illumin8
This is pretty cool! Now I can send myself notifications from my Linux boxes
without paying AT&T their SMS tax.

